# Red spotted severum breeding Question.



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a male red spotted sev and im interested in breeding him with a female gold. I cannot seem to find a female gold but I found a sure female green about the right size. Im wondering, if I were to breed the male gold red spot and the female green, what would be the suspected outcome of the fry?


----------



## Fish on Fire (Dec 13, 2012)

They will be severums. 

Not sure which would be the more dominant genotype. You'll probably get a mixture of both.


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing as I currently have, what I think I have, 1 male green sev and a female red spot gold. I guess we'll have to wait and see if either pair breed haha.

Good luck.

- H


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

I do not want a mix of traits or anything. My goal would be to keep a couple nice reds if they were present.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

> if I were to breed the male gold red spot and the female green, what would be the suspected outcome of the fry?


The fry would all be dark, as the gold color of the Red is a recessive gene. Unless you got a green that was carrying the gene (not that likely), all the young would be carrying the recessive gene, but would not show it. How much red they show, OTOH, I could not say.


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

I thought just as much. I remember reading an article awhile ago but didnt hav sevs at the time. So since the gold gene is recessive, does that mean I NEED a "green" gold gene carrier? or can I just continue looking for gold severum? Do two redspot golds produce 100% redspot fry? Sorry for all the questions but im not really familiar with severum genes.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Any Gold form will have two genes for gold, so I'd keep looking for a Gold female. I know of one person who has pulled and hatched eggs from the Super Red type sevs, and the young all came out the same, which suggests line breeding in their origin. However, I do not know of anyone at this time who has had this type of sev raise their own young, they apparently always eat the eggs. They are rumored to be of hybrid origin in part, and the red spot pattern does resemble that of the mouthbrooding true _Heros severus_, but is more intense. That species picks up the eggs for mouthbrooding after about 24-36 hours, and there might be a genetic "short circuit" of the suspected hybrid's instincts.


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Chromedome52-thank you for very complete, informative responses. I will continue my search for a gold locally. I cant afford shipping.


----------

